# hab nr auf der rechnung aber keiner war zuhause



## erc187 (17 September 2008)

hab seit ca.3monaten 01379 (691212) und ähnliche nummern auf der versatel rechnung aber meißt war zu der Zeit niemand zuhause.die anrufe sind max. 8sek. lang und im abstand von manchmal 2-3sek. ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll (anzeige,rechnung kürzen)????:cry2:


----------



## jupp11 (17 September 2008)

*AW: hab nr auf der rechnung aber keiner war zuhause*

Scheint schon länger aufzutauchen ( Posting vom Februar 2008 )

01379 Nummern auf Rechnung !?! - IP-Phone-Forum


----------



## erc187 (17 September 2008)

*AW: hab nr auf der rechnung aber keiner war zuhause*

bei uns war auf jeden fall niemand zuhause daher weiß ich das keiner von uns da angerufen hat. und wir haben 6nummern glaub ich und auf der rechnung laufen die 0137..alle über die erste.kp was ich tun soll.aber ich glaub erstmal die rufnummernsperre für 013 usw..


----------



## erc187 (17 September 2008)

*AW: hab nr auf der rechnung aber keiner war zuhause*

wir ham öfter mal das wer anruft und wenn man drangeht ist keiner dran.aber wenn keiner zuhause ist???


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2008)

*AW: hab nr auf der rechnung aber keiner war zuhause*

hallo, habe heute festgestellt dass in meiner anrufliste der fritz box ebenfalls die telefonnummer 01379691212 als eintrag habe. alle sind ausgehende anrufe, wobei ich niemals diese nummer gewählt habe. der eintrag ist 8 mal innerhalb von 7 minuten vorhanden. bis jetzt weiß ich nicht was das für konsequenzen nach sich zieht bezüglich der rechnung. die rufnummer habe ich in der fritz box sperren lassen. weiß jemand vielleicht woher diese nummer kommt?


----------



## erc187 (25 September 2008)

*AW: hab nr auf der rechnung aber keiner war zuhause*

glaub das ist ne nr von 9live oder tele5


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2008)

*AW: hab nr auf der rechnung aber keiner war zuhause*

Das selbe ist bei mir los ... 55 mal ist sie zu finden kennt einer eine lösung bzw weiss einer wie es dazu kommen konnte?


----------

